# Fragen zu "Physics-Body-Editor"?



## bruce85 (16. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei ein 2D Spiel zu schreiben und hab da ein Paar Probleme.
Da ich AndEngine benutze, möchte ich die Sprites auf Pixel Kollision prüfen, dazu benutze ich PhysicsWorld und habe dafür ein Body erstellt, in diese sich die Koordinaten befinden:


```
final float width = player.getWidth() / PhysicsConstants.PIXEL_TO_METER_RATIO_DEFAULT;
        final float height = player.getHeight() / PhysicsConstants.PIXEL_TO_METER_RATIO_DEFAULT;
		final Vector2[] vertices = {
				new Vector2(-0.34896f*width, -0.25226f*height),
				new Vector2(-0.17240f*width, -0.48938f*height),
				new Vector2(+0.16893f*width, -0.48938f*height),
				new Vector2(+0.33372f*width, -0.06594f*height),
				new Vector2(+0.33372f*width, +0.34056f*height),
				new Vector2(+0.05123f*width, +0.42525f*height),
				new Vector2(-0.20771f*width, +0.44219f*height),
				new Vector2(-0.38427f*width, +0.22200f*height),
		};
		
		FixtureDef boxFix = PhysicsFactory.createFixtureDef(0.1f, 0.1f, 0.1f);
		playerBody = PhysicsFactory.createPolygonBody(physicsWorld, player, vertices, BodyType.DynamicBody, boxFix);
```
Das klappt einwandfrei, nur möchte ich noch Komplexere Sprites erstellen und bräuchte dafür ambesten ein Editor, der mir automatisch die Koordinaten berechnet für die Pfade.

Ich habe schon "AndengineVertexHelper" ausprobiert, leider klappt das nicht für etwas größere Sprites, die verschiedene Muster haben.

Nebenbei habe ich noch "Physics-Body-Editor" getestet:
Physics Body Editor | Aurelien Ribon's Dev Blog
damit komme ich auch nicht weiter und weiss nicht, ob das auch dafür geeignet ist.

Kennt jemand Vielleicht gute Editor, sowas ähnliches wie "AndengineVertexHelper"?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

Gruss


----------

